# Contador 00-99 con flip flops jk



## nemesaiko (Nov 18, 2006)

Aqui esta el archivo en circuitmaker 2000, saludos


----------



## namenedo (Nov 20, 2006)

hola como andas?
el circuito suma y resta?
que son los leds que tiene por ahi, la verdad recien ahora uso el circuit maker, mucho no lo entiendo
tenes idea como hacer para q se llegue -101  y 101 (positivo) estilo contador d ching chong
muy bueno aporte
salu2


----------



## alonxo (Jun 5, 2008)

Gracias por tu aporte


----------

